# LAL @ MINN



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Games about to start.

Im really hating on Scott these past few days but Ill address that in the hate thread. 

Odds are Lakers +8

Go Lakers


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

2:27 left in the first quarter and we are still in the game. :jawdrop:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

About to tune in. Get revenge for the Opening Night game.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Randle lighting it up. So that means BS will sit him very soon.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Minny announcer on Randle: "he's playing angry"

good game so far, I'm enjoying it as these are the two teams I watch the most. both teams making shots.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Im sorry but this total bullshit of Huertas being the PG with DLo playing off the ball is fucking trash. So so stupid.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

JC coming up limping.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

every time I look at Wiggins, its like "this young mother****er...". like a baby almost

love the dude though


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Down by 2 at the half. Lakers shooting 60%.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

For a guy that has incredible athleticism, is fundamentally solid, and can jump over most defenders, I don't understand why LNJunior doesn't post up down low at all. He seems to only take jump shots and not take advantage of his athleticism. He has to expand his game if he is going to start.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love the way Randle is playing. Cannot believe he's not getting at least 35 minutes a game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I do not think Huertas is an NBA caliber player.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Down by 3 going into the 4th.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Kevin Martin is killing us.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

2:41 remaining and down by 2.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Where Kobe? Ive only been halfway watching...is he purposely not being played right now???


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

45 secs left ... down by 2. DLo career high 21 pts.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

oooooDlo....sexy 3


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

DLo showing the fire...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

can anybody tell me when Kobe last played in this game?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Where Kobe? Ive only been halfway watching...is he purposely not being played right now???


According to Gary Vitti, he was suffering from "general stiffness" at halftime. He started the second half though, but must have stiffened back up.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^thanks...I thought Byron was being VERY bold for a second


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Russell playing a damn fine game


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

DLo ties it up with 2.2 secs left!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I TOLD YOU ALL FROM DAY ONE DLO WAS THE RIGHT GUY TO DRAFT!!!!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

DLo-the fire is alive.

credit: Byron Scott


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

OVERTIME!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

BS looking genius with DLo balling.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

MojoPin said:


> BS looking genius with DLo balling.


LOL, we are so manic


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

just 30 minutes ago, Lakers fans were blasting Byron for his decision.

now what? haha


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't blast him, nor do I think he is genius lol. Of course DLo being successful makes it look like he made the right move.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

that pass by DLo to the cutter was incredible.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

DLo being a ballhog and asserting himself way too much...bench his ass


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Great move by Randle to tie it up again.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Daaaaam Randle, that was a sweet spin move


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Wolves would be better served putting KMart on DLo rather than Lou. have


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

OMG ... DLo didn't lay a hand on Rubio.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Darn ... Randle misses the dunk on the foul.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Randle has some skills. he's like ZBo with handles


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

my prediction: Minny misses the shot, LA gets the ball back, Lou Will for the win


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

The last time we were in this situation, BS drew up a ridiculous play and Lou Williams through up an air ball.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I think he's hit game-winners for Toronto though


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

well, good game anyway.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh well...good game. Great game for DLo and Randle


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

:verysad:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Fuck it. I ain't even mad. HUGE progress from the young guns!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#SuckForSimmons #BombForBen


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

this game was like the future NBA showcase


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

If Randle develops a consistent jumper, could probably start calling him Julius Caesar.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Kobe did not play after 3:56 of third quarter because he told Byron, "Let them go." He was talking about Lakers young players.


Interesting


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Interesting


those young bastards owe Kobe.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Almost pulled it out. 

Randle's really on a mission. 20 and 12? He's close to averaging that double double after all. 

Great to see DLo keep progressing, at least as a scorer. Damn near 20 pts in a half is nothing to scoff at. 

JC great in the first half as well, 7-10 for 14 pts in 23 min.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Probably the happiest I've been about a loss because the young fellas got to play not only a lot of minutes but big moments (for them) under pressure. Didn't get the job done completely but showed a lot of fire. Happy that Kobe let them keep going. I'm sure it did a ton for their confidence.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

DaRizzle said:


> Where Kobe? Ive only been halfway watching...is he purposely not being played right now???


true story, yes - apparently he told BS to keep D'Angelo in the game


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This was probably my favorite game of the season. Seeing the young studs take charge is all I am looking for this year.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^totally agree. Forget the final result, last night is what I hoped/hoping the season will be like.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------

